# 3 Female Fancy Rats Free to a loving home.



## elainevernal (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello,
We have 3 tame female sisters, all strawberry blond in colour, who need a forever home. They are 8 months old.
We are happy to supply new owner with their very large cage, (5ft on wheels) toys and food.

Unfortunately my daughter just doesn't have enough time to care for them as they need.
We are in the Gloucester area.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Elaine,

Sorry you have found yourself having to rehome your rats.

The best place to advertise them is this Facebook group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/RRNUK/


----------



## Neve_Ella (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello, I’m interested in adopting these babies. Could you email me so I can ask a couple questions about them? Thanks - Neve x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Neve_Ella said:


> Hello, I'm interested in adopting these babies. Could you email me so I can ask a couple questions about them? Thanks - Neve x


This post is almost a year old, they have most likely been adopted by now.

If you're looking for rats to adopt try the link I shared, they keep it updated regularly so even if there aren't any suitable rats now you can check back, I have edited as I'd originally posted the wrong link.


----------

